# Gonna try this 10W6 one more time...



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm really not liking it in the current .625 sealed enclosure running off 750 watts. 
When the volume goes up it just can't hang in there. On lower notes it "bangs" for lack of a better word. It's not a good noise. lol 
Can't decide on whether to try it in a larger sealed enclosure or build a ported one. 
I have no idea how to use modeling software but everyone says JL's sealed specs are on the small side. 
What would y'all recommend to try as far as a larger sealed box?
What about ported? JL's specs or something else?
It'll be running off a JL 1000/1

If this doesn't work I guess I'm gonna throw a pair of 13TW5's behind the seat but I'd hate to lose where the sub currently is between the front seats. 

Help me salvage what I already own please.


----------



## WhyUmad (Dec 18, 2010)

Larger than spec'd ported Ive heard them get loud and low

Don't really like the tw5's 8w7 ported will outperform them all day and get lower


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 10w6v2 in roughly the same size sealed box off a HD750/1 and it sounds pretty good. Gets plenty low and loud IMO. I'll have to measure the box as it came with the woofer when I bought it used a couple weeks back. It's less than a cube though...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine sounds great until I turn the volume up then on really low notes it makes this godaweful banging noise. I have to turn the sub volume down any time I want to get stupid with the volume knob.


----------



## OZSQL (Mar 16, 2009)

I had one in a .7 sealed with around 600 to it and it sounded great. The W6V2 to me is JL's best sounding sub.

Try it in a lil larger enclosure & see if it sounds better. Maybe there is something wrong with the sub to cause the noise. I pushed mine to the limit and never heard any mechanical noise at all.


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

I've got a pair of 10W7's and a 1000/1 if you're ready to give up

Good luck with it though, I hate building enclosures!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Could the fact that it's downfire and I could only get about 2 1/2" off the floor affect it in a negative way?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Nah, that should be plenty.

How many of the walls touch the floor? I always wondered if leaving only one side open to vent would slot load the sub? I never had a chance to try it though.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Gain on sub amp at virtually zero. Sub volume lowered on head unit into the negative db's.
Thinking that's not "stupid" with the sub....that's only 325 watts per voice coil....WELL within JL's safe range....

Care to try again?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

id guess 2 things, 

1.your more of a bass head then the 10w6 can give you.

2. your getting some cancellation at your ears because of the location of your box.

can you move the box to the rear wall for some testing?

or



10w7 or 12w6 or maybe try porting the 10w6?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> only 325 watts per voice coil...


Phase?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

60ndown said:


> id guess 2 things,
> 
> 1.your more of a bass head then the 10w6 can give you.
> 
> ...


1. Not really...99% rock and punk rock. It does this on rock songs that dig really deep...the sub will start banging/popping...no idea what the technical term is.
2. Possibly...can't move the box though...it IS my center console...looks factory on the outside.



60ndown said:


> Phase?


Changed multiple times via the head unit....can't really tell a difference either way.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> Changed multiple times via the head unit....can't really tell a difference either way.


reversing phase on the hu wont help 

youd have to change the wires on the sub itself (or at the amp), its possible the coils are wired out of phase with each other (clanging sound = coils pushing opposite ways)?

disconnect 1 coil, and listen to the bass, when you connect the other coil, does bass get better or worse?

if worse the wires are the wrong way round, reverse them and connect.

ya cant take a dvc sub for granted, even the factory markings for +ve and -ve have been known to be wrong from the factory.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

cajunner said:


> the coils aren't out of phase.
> 
> he's getting output, but the suspension's getting more power than it can handle, probably from turning it up too much, along with a downfire situation.
> 
> the sub's going to need a recone.


OK...expand on that please.
if it's within JL's recomended enclosure volume and power levels....how is it being overpowered?
Someone else said the DF box didn't matter...explain your reason why it does matter if you would.
And needs a recone? Why? It plays absolutely perfectly except for when it occasionally does this popping thing...other than that I have zero complaints with it.

You sound confident in your analysis...explain it to me like I don't know what I'm talking about...because well....I don't. lol


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

You need a bigger sub and/or a ported box. You're running a 1000/1 on a 10w6 and I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that you're clipping the amp.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

That amp isn't installed yet. I'm talking about my old 750 watt amp. 
Explain the clipping though. If the gain is literally all the way down...although the HU is pretty high output voltage ?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Guess this thread is pointless now. I was doing some Craigslist deal shopping earlier and fell across this for 200 bucks. Listened to it in the guys car on a cheap amp to make sure it worked...paid and left. He somehow thought it was a W6....not like W7 isn't stamped on the front.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

What's that?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Worked very well for me. LOL
Now I can build a new enclosure and play with aiming for the best results in the gigantic cab of my truck instead of being married to a downfire box.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Damn, was he on crack?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Broke kid going to UTI...or played the part anyway.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

The w7 will be an upgrade. I'd still do a ported box, though.


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

Sadly, $200 is about the going rate for W7's... I've had a pair for sale for a while now

Sucks to see things fall so far.

As for him thinking it's a W6.... well it's not like you have to be smart to have money


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I've personally never run across one that cheap so I jumper on this one.
Going rate around Houston seems to be about twice that.


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

upperguy said:


> Sadly, $200 is about the going rate for W7's... I've had a pair for sale for a while now
> 
> Sucks to see things fall so far.
> 
> As for him thinking it's a W6.... well it's not like you have to be smart to have money


I'd have to agree. They go for around $230 shipped on ebay and locally.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

not $250

jl w7 | eBay

id try the dub seven in the w6 box first, might be ok? 

*flame suit on*


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheapest single on eBay right now is 395 BIN. There's a pair for 350+80 shipping in Ca. that are beat all to hell. 
Found one on Houston CL for 350

Don't know where y'all are seeing them that cheap but you might think about buying them to resell.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

*I would say it was the location of your box. I have a friend here who was running a T*

I would say it was the location of your box. I have a friend here who was running a TC Sounds TC3000 15 in a sealed enclosure that was his center console. Same issue and complaints except for the funny noises. As for that i would play with your SSF. You are downfiring so while you have the air compliance of the enclosure acting as a spring, you also are fighting gravity. Especially when you have the volume up and low notes are played.

Anyway, he went on the extreme side and did a blow through but just on the passenger side. The corner firing results were simply amazing. Same power but several db louder. All due to reduction of cancellation.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

60ndown said:


> not $250
> 
> jl w7 | eBay
> 
> ...


My W6 box is only 7 1/2" deep...and half the recommended size for a W7


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> My W6 box is only 7 1/2" deep...and half the recommended size for a W7


fair enough, port the w6 


send me the w7


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: I would say it was the location of your box. I have a friend here who was running*



cubdenno said:


> I would say it was the location of your box. I have a friend here who was running a TC Sounds TC3000 15 in a sealed enclosure that was his center console. Same issue and complaints except for the funny noises. As for that i would play with your SSF. You are downfiring so while you have the air compliance of the enclosure acting as a spring, you also are fighting gravity. Especially when you have the volume up and low notes are played.
> 
> Anyway, he went on the extreme side and did a blow through but just on the passenger side. The corner firing results were simply amazing. Same power but several db louder. All due to reduction of cancellation.


I'm gonna see what happens with this new sub in a sealed box firing to the front and rear...if I find what I want I'll figure out how to incorporate it into a nice center console. 
If this doesn't work it's a pair of 13TW5's behind the back seat. 
I really don't wanna do a blow through. My bed is completely finished and I don't wanna have to start over on that.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry if you thought that was what I was suggesting. I was just using my friends experience as an example. If you have the room and you can try it, point the woofer toward the passenger side wall in the rear of the truck. See what happens. If it does what I expect, it will open your eyes. Good luck man!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

60ndown said:


> fair enough, port the w6
> 
> 
> send me the w7


Deal...you should wait on the porch for the UPS guy. lol


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> Sorry if you thought that was what I was suggesting. I was just using my friends experience as an example. If you have the room and you can try it, point the woofer toward the passenger side wall in the rear of the truck. See what happens. If it does what I expect, it will open your eyes. Good luck man!


There's noooo way that'll happen. I have just about the biggest truck you can buy and it has less room behind the seat than a Smart Car.


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

hey if you want to resell them shoot me a PM, I'll give em to you for 200+shipping each


----------

